# portsmouth reptile show??



## kempo08 (Sep 13, 2009)

hey people, can anyone help me,what date is this sow on this year and is it defo on,cheers peeps :2thumb:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

kempo08 said:


> hey people, can anyone help me,what date is this sow on this year and is it defo on,cheers peeps :2thumb:


Here are the details form another thread.

P.R.A.S. will be holding a members breeders meeting on Sunday 23rd October 2011.

Havant Leisure Centre
Civic Road
Havant
Hampshire
PO9 2AY

Hope it helps.


----------



## kempo08 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks yeh that's great, it just I heard rumors of it being stoped, I hope not


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

whats this show like?? Closest one too me so i may go along if its gunna be decent.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

daveplymouth said:


> whats this show like?? Closest one too me so i may go along if its gunna be decent.


I thought it was a good show when I went last year


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi

Is it a bit like Kempton ?

Wanted to go to that one, but London put him off & then Steve Allen (LBC) put him off by anouncing the area was a nightmare due to road closures :bash:

Can anyone go ? Entry fee's ect ?

thanks.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

As far as i am aware (i'm a club member) the show is still on :2thumb:. Entry is quite cheap (can't remember exact amount but under £5), yes open to the public :2thumb:.


----------

